# 2002 Audi TT 225 Quattro WOT Box with No Lift Shift



## 02TTQuattro (Feb 21, 2013)

Well finally got got it installed. Video will be up soon. I absolutly love it. Anyone up here have it installed? I am looking for someones settings because I really don't know what to to set the TPS to or the ms on the no lift shift. Someone please help me. I don't what to do with this!!


----------



## 02TTQuattro (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone got any input?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

There is an auto feature in the SW. Somewhere between 0.2 seconds or .18 seconds should be good :thumbup: It also depends on your shifting.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

we need launch video opcorn:


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

i did not mess with the NLS settings at all, they seemed fine the way they came


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You'll want more than a 4k rpm launch. Mine was set that way and bogged down for a second before it launched


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> You'll want more than a 4k rpm launch. Mine was set that way and bogged down for a second before it launched


It depends on the torque level and available grip (tire compound and size of contact patch). The rpm requirement for the stationary rev limit, will not be the same for the guy with a stock TT with 215 tires stretched over 10" wide wheels VS the other guy with 255 rubber on 9" wheels and a tune. For example, 5000 rpm stationary rev limit roasts all four street tires in my car, but is barely braking the 295 race rubbers loose, and is almost bogging on grippy concrete. So, it's something that needs to be tuned for the particular car and setup :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ah didn't even think of that. Grippy tires would do that I suppose


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

you know the OEM ecu can do all of this functions right?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

ejg3855 said:


> you know the OEM ecu can do all of this functions right?


Yeah Eric, the stock ECU is what does my launch control. Problem is, most people don't have a mean to change the code to bring the factory stationary rev limiter to usable range. Some tunes offer the feature, and you can also turn it "on" yourself the DIY way, but the vast majority will go with an external box to do something that's already there in the stock ECU. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

launch control set for redline :laugh:


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

DougLoBue said:


> launch control set for redline :laugh:


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

If you dont mind me asking, what wot box did you go with?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> launch control set for redline :laugh:


No balls


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> launch control set for redline :laugh:


 Oh yeah boom!!! Lol!!


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

how can you enable launch control on stock ecu?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

nobody will tell you, but they will all make fun of you for not knowing.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

It's not that people won't tell others. It's that to make this work on your stock ecu you either need to buy a chip tune with this feature installed or modify the code DIY. The info is out there, but it's not for everyone's abilities.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol. Had I known it was possible 3 years ago when I installed it I would have done it the magical way. Besides I only used it once or twice and the no lift shift is pointless with a shift gate.


----------

